# Windows 10 home updates



## AMinLA (Aug 4, 2021)

Is this a bone stock original Dell 3847 or have you done anything with it?

Why hasn't it ever taken an update? Normally, at some point Microsoft forces you to update to a later version of Windows 10. Source: I am a Microsoft employee and I actually work on Windows.


----------



## ameliasaws (May 1, 2020)

AMinLA said:


> Is this a bone stock original Dell 3847 or have you done anything with it?
> 
> Why hasn't it ever taken an update? Normally, at some point Microsoft forces you to update to a later version of Windows 10. Source: I am a Microsoft employee and I actually work on Windows.


I have tried numbers of times to do the update and it won't complete, stating "this computer won't run Win 10. I have only increased the RAM from 4 to 8G when I bought the computer. When I searched this on Google, it did look like a lot of folks had the same problem. The only thing I noticed is I only have a C drive. My HP had a C & D drive/ BTW I can't back the computer up either. Those backup programs fail


----------



## AMinLA (Aug 4, 2021)

How is the disk space on your Dell? Windows Update in that era (1511) needs a good amount of disk space to download large updates.

See Disk cleanup in Windows 10 (microsoft.com) to cleanup temporary files, etc. Don't "delete cookies or browser history" - that's painful because you'll lose all your logins if you use Edge or IE. If you use Chrome or Firefox then no worries. You can delete Temporary files. if you use the "Cleanup System Files" option, then you can get rid of some fairly large and not-needed things like "Previous Windows Versions".

If you download a movies like from Apple or Amazon or the like, then those can be really huge.

Sorry if this sounds very basic "I've already tried that!" because I don't know your expertise level.


----------



## ameliasaws (May 1, 2020)

AMinLA said:


> How is the disk space on your Dell? Windows Update in that era (1511) needs a good amount of disk space to download large updates.
> 
> See Disk cleanup in Windows 10 (microsoft.com) to cleanup temporary files, etc. Don't "delete cookies or browser history" - that's painful because you'll lose all your logins if you use Edge or IE. If you use Chrome or Firefox then no worries. You can delete Temporary files. if you use the "Cleanup System Files" option, then you can get rid of some fairly large and not-needed things like "Previous Windows Versions".
> 
> ...


The computer is one (1) Terabyte and I have plenty of space left.
A.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

AMinLA said:


> Sorry if this sounds very basic "I've already tried that!" because I don't know your expertise level.


not for me, i am something of a Tech Tard. like most people with their cars = just want it to work right, don't care how it does it.


----------



## ameliasaws (May 1, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> not for me, i am something of a Tech Tard. like most people with their cars = just want it to work right, don't care how it does it.


What do you mean, did I say something dumb?
Amelia


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

AMinLA said:


> Sorry if this sounds very basic "I've already tried that!" because I don't know your expertise level.


oh. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ameliasaws said:


> What do you mean, did I say something dumb?
> Amelia


oh no. you said something, for me, VERY GOOD ! Thanx


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ameliasaws said:


> What do you mean, did I say something dumb?
> Amelia


i don't know much about computers, phones, other tech = Tech Tard


----------



## AMinLA (Aug 4, 2021)

I searched your model number and see driver updates in the last couple of years. I've used lots of Dells through the years, and Dell wants you to use the latest drivers with the latest Windows. They don't want to support old drivers with new Windows, so the "system pre-requisites" they give Windows Update often block an update if you don't already have the drivers installed before starting the update. See Support for Inspiron 3847 | Drivers & Downloads | Dell US - and set the dropbox to Windows 10 as the OS. Do you have those installed? There's also a Dell utility to do this updating for you. Dell Update and Alienware Update - Overview and common questions | Dell US


----------



## ArnolDDD (Aug 1, 2021)

Thank you for the recommendations on how to fix this error! It worked for me! I don't fully understand why at one point windows stopped updating. But now everything is great!


----------



## ameliasaws (May 1, 2020)

AMinLA said:


> I searched your model number and see driver updates in the last couple of years. I've used lots of Dells through the years, and Dell wants you to use the latest drivers with the latest Windows. They don't want to support old drivers with new Windows, so the "system pre-requisites" they give Windows Update often block an update if you don't already have the drivers installed before starting the update. See Support for Inspiron 3847 | Drivers & Downloads | Dell US - and set the dropbox to Windows 10 as the OS. Do you have those installed? There's also a Dell utility to do this updating for you. Dell Update and Alienware Update - Overview and common questions | Dell US


I downloaded the links you gave me above but could not get them to open. Several have suggested to just go with the windows version and don't try and update it. What is your thinking on that idea? It has worked well since I got it, just won't update.


----------



## AMinLA (Aug 4, 2021)

ameliasaws said:


> I downloaded the links you gave me above but could not get them to open. Several have suggested to just go with the windows version and don't try and update it. What is your thinking on that idea? It has worked well since I got it, just won't update.


That's a really old and by now, insecure version of Windows. I would try to get it updated. Do you have a "Dell Update" utility already installed? Hit the Windows key, type "Dell" into the taskbar search box, see if you find any apps that seem like that. Run it if found.


----------



## ameliasaws (May 1, 2020)

AMinLA said:


> That's a really old and by now, insecure version of Windows. I would try to get it updated. Do you have a "Dell Update" utility already installed? Hit the Windows key, type "Dell" into the taskbar search box, see if you find any apps that seem like that. Run it if found.


I did have an update (1) a security update and I installed it. Hope it helps =I got an error reading on the last time windows tried to up date. "Couldn't update system reserved partition"
Amelia


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

MS says: The System Reserved Partition (SRP) may be full. The System Reserve Partition (SRP) is a small partition on your hard drive that stores boot information for Windows. Some third-party anti-virus and security apps write to the SRP, and can fill it up.

Previous posts suggested you may have lack of space. You said no. Apparently the SRP special partition could lack space for an update process even though rest of 1TB drive may have plenty of space.

Suggestion: Before reading MS solution below, try this, to just take a look. As a regular user you may 'see' partitions but not change them. Logging in as an administrator lets you do more.

Search for Disk Management. Different Op Systems have multiple paths to get there. Administrative Tools --> Computer Management --> Disk Management is one path. Or try what MS suggests: Press the Windows key + R. In the Run window that comes up, type diskmgmt.msc and press Enter.

First time in, just look.

The instruction, but there are more, other than MS. (Just Google "Couldn't update system reserved partition".)





__





“We couldn’t update system reserved partition” error installing Windows 10 - Microsoft Support


When upgrading to Windows 10, you may encounter the error “We couldn’t update system reserved partition”, error code 0xc1900104, or error code 0x8000f0922.




support.microsoft.com





Instructions vary by partition type and may seem overwhelming. If you see a small partition with little or no space left, it could be your problem. Then you'll be able to describe issue to someone with more Win10 knowledge you can use to assist.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

My Dell running win10 has a "support assist" in the start menu. I also have allowed it to update automatically. This is the first time I have allowed auto update.
It is also the first PC I have had zero issues with. I have left it to its own devices.
Google "Support Assist" and download it. I am not sure if I downloaded it on mine. But I run it on Sundays and it does several options and include a driver update if one is available.
Check your start menu and see if its there first.


----------

